# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ПОМОГИТЕ!!! SQLEXPRESS + VPN + 1C

## semerko

Здравствуйте!!

У меня неполадка с SQL, помогите решать вопрос. 
В общем у нас в магазине 4 компа+ Сервер ( параметры: i7, 8Gb RAM, 1TB HDD, 1Gb Сетевая плата. OS Windows Server 2008 R2). На серваке установлен SQLEXPRESS и 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад 9.2 и настроена на SQL. Внутри магазина 1С работает отлично, летает. 
** Но теперь задача вышла, что подключить удаленно, чтобы зав.склад видел постоянно что надо приготовить для доставки. Для настройки 1С, Подключили VPN  с реальным IP адресом, создал сетевой диск от Сервака, где стоить база 1С, установил 1С SQL версию, добавил базу показываю на сетевом диске, НО ПРОБЛЕМА В ТОМ, ЧТО ЗАСТАВКА 1С ПОДКЛЮЧАЕТСЯ ОКОЛО 10-15 минут, потом спрашивает логин, и вход. 
Помогите как надо правильно настроить SQL или 1С или VPN,чтобы 1С запускался как сетевой и работал тоже как сетевой. 

Заранее всех благодарю.

----------


## AndyPanda

Вроде все ОК, может канал узкий или vpn где-то свои ограничения накладывает.Схожую проблему реализовывал на каналле 10 мегабит, впринципе подтормаживало, но сносно.Если канал уже - то только терминальный сервер, всё остальное (если md-шник кэшируется на локальную машину а 1с только ползает за данными к скулю) сплошные танцы с бубном...

----------


## semerko

> Вроде все ОК, может канал узкий или vpn где-то свои ограничения накладывает.Схожую проблему реализовывал на каналле 10 мегабит, впринципе подтормаживало, но сносно.Если канал уже - то только терминальный сервер, всё остальное (если md-шник кэшируется на локальную машину а 1с только ползает за данными к скулю) сплошные танцы с бубном...


вроде интернет Оптика, в интернете прочел у многих нормально работает, но нигде не прочел как они настраивали...

----------


## AndyPanda

Оптика это хорошо...стабильно, но отнюдь не показатель скорости.Скорость режет провайдер.У него и надо узнавать, плюс узнать про ограничения для GRE пакетов (хотя если vpn поднимается, тогда всё должно быть нормально).Кстати, раз впн поднят потестируй скорость самостоятельно, копирни к себе с сервера какой-нибудь файл (хоть md-шник конфигурации) и посмотри реальную скорость внутри Vpn канала.Как вариант можно попробовать пробросить порты до сервера через роутер, чтобы 1С конектился к sql базе не через vpn, а снаружи.

----------

